# Favourite Baroque Work(s)?



## Conductor (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's a thread to talk about everything baroque. I, myself, love baroque music and would like to get suggestions, comments, etc. on baroque music.

I like Albinoni, Manfredini, Corelli, Torelli, and a lot more.

Albinoni's _Adagio_ is one of my all-time faves. Corelli's _Concerto Grosso, Op. 6, No. 8_ turned me on to the baroque style, and is one of my suggestions.

Post away!


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Apart from a tiny portion, the "Adagio" is not Albinoni's. 

Bach.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Bach's Chaconne (the one for solo violin). Enough said from me for now.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

My vote for favorute baroque off the top fo my head would have to be a Bach cantata whose number I have forgotten, based around the hymn "A Mighty Fortress if Our God." It might be BWV 80, but he may have based others on that hymn, so I'm not sure. 

I used to have a version on tape with incredible trumpets and timpani, but these were added later by one of Bach's sons. Now with everyone wanting authenticity, it's hard to find a version with the bombastic elements. Those trumpet trills come in strong when one of the repeated phrases hits, to my ears, a rather peculiar, unexpected change of direction. It sounds grreat with just strings but with the trumpet trill there is this slight hint of dissonance that is so bizarre for that time I would think. 

I love its bouncy rhythms too. That piece always makes me feel like the sun has just come out and is smiling on me.


----------



## soundandfury (Jul 12, 2008)

Bach's Brandenburgs. Studying one of them (No. 4) at school didn't manage to kill my interest in it, so it must be good!


----------



## Moldyoldie (Apr 6, 2008)

I've never been too enamored of the Baroque per se, but I'll echo the sentiment for Bach's Brandenburgs; my favorite is probably _No. 3_.


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

Yup, the Brandenburgs. All of them, perhaps especially no. 6, dark yet cosmic.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Mark Harwood said:


> Yup, the Brandenburgs. All of them, perhaps especially no. 6, dark yet cosmic.


I definitely like the 6th best of the Brandeburg concerti... though I've played it before, unlike the others, so that shouldn't come as much of a surprise...


----------



## islandersbob (May 30, 2008)

Conductor said:


> Here's a thread to talk about everything baroque. I, myself, love baroque music and would like to get suggestions, comments, etc. on baroque music.
> 
> I like Albinoni, Manfredini, Corelli, Torelli, and a lot more.
> 
> ...


I haven't heard much baroque (outside of the few famous composers), but I like alot of the music I've heard so far from that timeperiod. I'll probably check out the composers that you listed and explore some of their music!!!
Composers (and compositons) I like
Autumn from Vivaldi's four season is my favorite baroque piece
GP Telemann, with my favorite being the Concerto in G major TWV 51:G9
The Branderburgs are among my favorites as well (probably like #3 the best).
Handel has some great works that pique my interst

Dandrieu (kinda obscure) is another favorite of mine. I really like his keyboard and organ works!!


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I never really liked Vivaldi's Seasons... though I really like the Winter concerto, the other ones just don't do it for me... too common anymore.


----------



## Haruki (Jul 15, 2008)

Bach's Brandenburg fo sho. I like them in this order 

3- Concerto no. 3 for 3 violins, 3 violas, and 3 cellos (Bach had an obsession for this one..) This one has such a great allegro (3rd movement) that replenishes my heart with the desire to live. 

6- A concerto without violins sounds dark, but beautiful. 

2- First movement sounds joyful and royal. This concerto shines when the brass is good. 

1- Horns give this concerto its lifeblood

5- I'm going to try to learn the harpsichord part sometime. 

4- I like the 2nd movement, it's got to be one of the most beautiful parts in the whole 6 concertos.


----------

